# Help find a companion GSD in Nor Cal



## Vivid (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for a GSD puppy for my family of three, which includes a 14 year-old boy. We are finally ready and actively searching for the right match.

Could anyone recommend breeders within 100 miles of the Bay Area?

I would love to find a breeder that has puppies going home in February. Can't wait!

Thank you,

Viviane


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Vivid said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am looking for a GSD puppy for my family of three, which includes a 14 year-old boy. We are finally ready and actively searching for the right match.
> 
> ...




There are a lot of breeders in that area. Take your time and go check them all out. 

Majority of reputable breeders have a long waiting list. So getting one by February will be highly unlikely. 

Can you give a little more detail about what you're looking for in your dog? People might be able to point you in the right direction that way. Happy hunting!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I would talk to Christina Clay at vom Donau Ries in San Jose (ish-not sure exactly where). I know someone with two of their dogs that are just a nice active pet home and they (dogs) are nice (humans too!).


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I think she's up in the hills overlooking San Jose. If you go out to Menlo Schutzhund club in Newark Viviane, you'll probably be able to see some dogs from her breeding or meet her along with dogs from Witmer Tyson:
Witmer-Tyson Imports - German Shepherds, Law Enforcement Training, and Equipment

There's also Delta Jones in Hollister. She's really nice and would be a good choice for you to talk to:
K9 | TrainingK9Ambassador

Meeting face to face and seeing the different dogs is important. What I like may not be something you would.


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Please post what you are looking for in a GSD maybe I can point you in a direction. I know a couple of breeders that I have worked with in the past. I have only talked to breeders in this area in regard to my dogs (working dogs) so this might be the direction you want.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Actually Chris Clay (vom Donau-Ries) has a litter that's six weeks old so ready to go to homes in a couple weeks. She's on top of Mt. Hamilton in San Jose. She bred my pup. Good drives, temperament w/o being too high strung. 
She breeds working line dogs so you'll need to know if that is what you want. There are many good breeders in NorCal. I have personal experience with a couple and there is one I'd dissuade you from.


----------



## mmch (Feb 6, 2016)

Has anyone heard of or worked with Virginia Warden and Nicole McDevitt at vom Haus Warden? Curious to see your assessment of them. They are based in Redwood City.

Molly


----------



## dano1427 (Mar 19, 2013)

SentinelHarts in Dublin/Byron just had a litter. Working line DDR dogs, which may be more dog than what you are looking for, but you can add as an option.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

dano1427 said:


> SentinelHarts in Dublin/Byron just had a litter. Working line DDR dogs, which may be more dog than what you are looking for, but you can add as an option.


I had a bad experience with them.


----------



## tst (Mar 3, 2016)

Can you please elaborate ausdland? Thank you.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

tst said:


> Can you please elaborate ausdland? Thank you.


Nope. I posted my experience with them a while back and it got deleted. You can pm me and I'd be happy to elaborate and share what I've learned about that breeder including my bad experience.


----------



## Vivid (Jan 28, 2016)

*Found my pup!*

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for the replies to my post. I tried a couple of times to post on this thread, but for some reason my posts didn't make it through, lol. 

I am getting ready to go pick up my canine baby this Friday! I contacted a breeder and she had one male left in a litter of three born in Jan. So excited!

Wish me luck. Next time I write it will probably be for some tips on how to make potty training work , but I've been reading up on all the awesome advice here and on other sites and hopefully it will work. 

I will try to post pictures once I bring him home.

Thank you all!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking, who did you choose?


----------



## Vivid (Jan 28, 2016)

mycobraracr said:


> If you don't mind me asking, who did you choose?


The breeder is Nadelhaus in Chico, CA, have you heard of it?


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Vivid said:


> The breeder is Nadelhaus in Chico, CA, have you heard of it?



Yes. I know who they are. I also live in Chico. What litter?


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Hello Vivid, I do not come on here often and by now, I hope you have found a wonderful puppy. 

Ausdland, I am glad you got a puppy that works for you. ***************** Anyone who is interested in researching this "Negative Experience" is welcome to email or call ************

** The rest has been removed since it is the policy of the board to not allow disputes between buyer and selling nor "breeder bashing" or "buyer bashing".  If anyone wants to know more please send poster a PM. Thank you, ADMIN**


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for bumping this. I misspelled Deleta. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

SH,

"Breeder Bashing" is against the rules of this forum. Therefore a moderator was probably flagged if the person in question was running you & your kennel down. Negative reviews are deleted.

Conversely your post will probably be deleted by an admin. as disagreements between breeders and buyers are not allowed to be posted.

Just sharing so you understand the who and why's of posts being deleted.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Gwenhwyfair

Thanks. I see both sides... Reputation is really big in this industry. It is innate to defend ourselves if we feel we did right by our dog and our program

If it gets deleted, so be it


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Yes. I know who they are. I also live in Chico. What litter?


Would you recommend nadelhaus? or what do you know about them. I am just now looking at them as well


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

Barcagp said:


> Would you recommend nadelhaus? or what do you know about them. I am just now looking at them as well


I have a 17 week old Nadelhaus pup. She is gorgeous and has great health and temperament so far. Tracy has been really helpful, too. I would recommend her.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Barcagp said:


> Would you recommend nadelhaus? or what do you know about them. I am just now looking at them as well



I'll PM you when I get home from work.


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

All this research has me exhausted...I rather be training a puppy already


----------

